# Hookers and Ice fishing



## Tony Bologna

Funny read Hudson mayor suggests ice fishing could lead to prostitution in ice shanties


----------



## mkalink

I think Hudson has bigger problems than prostitutes in ice shanty’s. Hudson has a mayor that is bat crap crazy.


----------



## jaybird71

I have a trip planned for PIB next week. My wife seen this yesterday on the news. She says "what the hell is going on out there?" I told her this mayor is an idiot and he is talking about a lake in Hudson. But of course all she hears is prostitutes and ice fishing.


----------



## set-the-drag

I told the old lady. How many times do i go ice fishing and come home happy.... Almost never so that tells you the reality!


----------



## fastwater

Prolly just mad cause the Mrs has a sudden big time interest in ice fishin.
What a moron...


----------



## G-Patt

The title to this post sounds like a Frank Zappa song.


----------



## Shortdrift

Maybe the Mayor has some personal  experience with this.


----------



## Tony Bologna

Shortdrift said:


> Maybe the Mayor has some personal  experience with this.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Frickster

Can't fix stupid! The best was the guy next to him reaction when he said it. lol
Sadly, people actually voted for this guy.


----------



## LEfriend

Sure gives new meaning to the Forum Title Hard Water.

He’s same guy who went after books used In high school advanced placement college courses


----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## Hdwrench

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## jaybird71




----------



## cement569

wow!!! thats one nice power auger...wonder where she bought it?


----------



## jaybird71




----------



## jaybird71

Hdwrench said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is some funny **** right here.


----------



## jaybird71




----------



## floater99

where is hudson lake i like ice fishing


----------



## bustedrod

what used to be a nice little park is now going to be a chit show, just another example of *stupid *. what next ban mushroom hunting it may lead to more stupidity ? take down the kiddie swings it may lead to pedafile ism ? its too bad there wasnt a statue in the park they could tear it down because of _stupidity_ .......


----------



## cueman

cement569 said:


> wow!!! thats one nice power auger...wonder where she bought it?


What auger?!!! Lol


----------



## jaybird71

He only has a ceremonial role no vote or power to enact legislation.


----------



## Trouthunter

Made my way out to Shantytown this afternoon and low and behold, I was propositioned. Who would have thought of being propositioned while ice fishing. Guy was going to swap me one of his hot bite jigs for a couple more minnows.


----------



## fish master

open for bizznezz. i got an app for that


----------



## ya13ya03




----------



## icebucketjohn




----------



## Mickey

Wait till he finds out what you guys are doing in your tree stands.


----------



## Muddy

That idiot sure made himself famous(as a moron) with that comment. I showed the video to my wife last night, and she had already seen it. Her and her co-workers watched it at work already, and none of them are even into fishing. Apparently it was on the Columbus news as well. He has exposed himself to the world for what he is.


----------



## set-the-drag

There's more than one hole in my shanty!


----------



## bdawg

The mayor made all the national news outlets too. He needs to sit on some ice and chill out!


----------



## crittergitter

I'd bet money this has been turned into an IG page already!!


----------



## Smitty82

Made it all the way to Outdoor Life 🤣









Mayor in Ohio Says That Ice Fishing at a Public Park Could Lead to Prostitution


The mayor of Hudson, Ohio drew an interesting and inexplicable connection between ice fishing and prostitution earlier this week.




www.outdoorlife.com


----------



## Smitty82

Reminds me of that scene in Tommy Boy…


----------



## Moo Juice

Smitty82 said:


> Reminds me of that scene in Tommy Boy…


🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Tony Bologna

NOAA Fishing forecast for Hudson. Cloudy with a chance of blumpkins.


----------



## cement569

ive worked in hudson off and on, those people are uppty uppty and some down riight snooty. wonder how it feels to be the laughing stock of ohio and they voted for this goof ball


----------



## jeff rod builder

are there any lot lizards in the parking lot at this pond?


----------



## kit carson

I bet there is now, lmao!!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## ScumFrog

Stark parks already bans mushroom hunting. Even at parks that they lease from the state. I don’t understand it but it makes sense to them. Mushroom hunting leads to mushroom stamping I guess🤪🤪


----------



## ya13ya03




----------



## Bluefinn

set-the-drag said:


> There's more than one hole in my shanty!


Glory Glory Hallelujah


----------



## Yeada

View attachment 483141


----------



## Yeada




----------



## Trouthunter




----------



## bukinut

Frostitution...lol!


----------



## jeff rod builder

If the shantie is a rockin don’t come a knockin


----------



## snag

Boy is this tread getting old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eyecatchum2

ScumFrog said:


> Stark parks already bans mushroom hunting. Even at parks that they lease from the state. I don’t understand it but it makes sense to them. Mushroom hunting leads to mushroom stamping I guess🤪🤪


. They probably think it involves firearms.


----------



## RStock521

Mayor of Hudson resigns:









Hudson mayor resigns after ice fishing prostitution concerns go viral


Less than one week after he suggested that ice fishing on the Hudson Springs Park lake may lead to prostitution, Hudson Mayor Craig Shubert announced his resignation on his campaign website Monday.




www.news5cleveland.com


----------



## ohiotuber

RStock521 said:


> Mayor of Hudson resigns:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hudson mayor resigns after ice fishing prostitution concerns go viral
> 
> 
> Less than one week after he suggested that ice fishing on the Hudson Springs Park lake may lead to prostitution, Hudson Mayor Craig Shubert announced his resignation on his campaign website Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.news5cleveland.com


Good! Hopefully some other idiots in "higher" offices will take the hint. 

Mike


----------



## ohiotuber

Yeah! LOL
If he LIVES in Hudson, he’s gonna have to move, change his name, etc, etc. There’s NO WAY he’s gettin’ out of this one!! LMAO
He should have slipped his resignation under the door & snuck outta town in the middle of the night.

Mike


----------



## Trouthunter

He should know that prostitution will not take off in shanties on the ice. At the age most us us, we can’t afford the “shrinkage”.


----------



## jaybird71

this is pretty funny.
Charlie Berens on TikTok


----------



## ya13ya03

jaybird71 said:


> this is pretty funny.
> Charlie Berens on TikTok


What kinda bait you using. Lol.


----------



## floater99

I knew they would find us out eventually 🧐 Now what to do 😏😏


----------



## Buzzy

jaybird71 said:


> this is pretty funny.
> Charlie Berens on TikTok


Charlie is very funny, along with the ohyoubetcha guys


----------



## Sean Ebra

icebucketjohn said:


> View attachment 483029
> View attachment 483029


Or go home smelling like fish....


----------



## fish master




----------



## fish master

woohoo i got 4 doors on my pantie shanty


----------



## Smitty82

Not to beat a dead horse because I know this thread is past it’s time, but it made it into cals week in review podcast.


----------

